# Celeb Pic Game



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Someone suggests a pic of a celeb wearing a particular thing, at a particular place, doing a particular thing etc etc

Next person posts the pic an suggests the next pic

and so on, and so forth


I'll start...
Jennifer Anniston wearing a black dress


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Louis Walsh talking to a busty blonde.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Might as well end the game now! 









Well, I don't know if he's talking to her...but he's standing next to her, and I don't know if she's necessarily busty...ahh well.

Mariah Carey drinking...


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

It's good, but it's not what we're looking for.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------

